#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Encom discovery

## chinjaal

I need encom di$covery please share with me brothers, sisters

See More: Encom discovery

----------


## rolandonohe

Hi! my name is Rolando Espinoza espero esto te pueda servir 

encom discover 9 only 2d + mapinfo 9.0

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pass: Colombia

saludos desde Lima Peru

----------


## chinjaal

I like you, Man. Thanks for upload.  I never forget your help of Rolandonahe and Blacksea.
Thanks so much.

----------


## chinjaal

This is my hardware ID 4402919
Blacksea please send me serial and activision

----------


## chinjaal

My mail is software.mngl@yahoo.com
Blacksea please send me

----------


## nilt02

Blacksea, can you send me activation code Discover 3D 4.0.77, please ?
This is Hardware ID: 4430096
Mail: dctvk47@yahoo.com
Thank you very much!

----------


## rockchick1975

Hi Mr. Blacksea,

My Hardware ID is  4934764 for Disc /Disc3d. Requesting for act.Thank you very much in advance sir. My email is rockchick12008@yahoo.com.

----------


## pakpal

hello Blacksea,
my hardware id:4991528
thanks...
my email: zallpall5555@hotmail.com
yours sincerely.

----------


## nilt02

> Blacksea, can you send me activation code Discover 3D 4.0.77, please ?
> This is Hardware ID: 4430096
> Mail: dctvk47@yahoo.com
> Thank you very much!



Can you help me?

----------


## akbar.geof

> 1.Download Discover v.10.1 (259MB)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 2. Download Discover3D v.4.0.77
> ...



can you help me this is my hardware id 4887176

----------


## rockchick1975

Dear Mr. Blacksea,

Thank you very much for your help! It is much appreciated by jobless people like me who just want to study and practice software while looking for a job. More power to this forum!  :Smile:

----------


## lulliri

Hi blacksea this is my Hrdware ID: 4658112, please send me the activation for Discover 3D v4...... at jackrayan@tiscali.it...

thanks in advance

----------


## kien45

Dear crai0cata,



Please sendto me an activation code for encom discover 3D 5.0

Here is my hardware ID: 5194487

My email: Kien_arpvietnam@yahoo.com.vn
Thank you so much!
Kien.See More: Encom discovery

----------


## trezor43

----

----------


## aoa0822

hi! can you pls send the activation code for encom discover 9, thanks.  my hardware id is: 4937261

thank you very much.
email:  aoa0822@yahoo.com

----------


## aoa0822

hi all! do you also have activation code for discover 12?  thanks.
email: aoa0822@yahoo.com

----------


## aoa0822

hi! im trying to download discover 10.5 and discover 3d and hopefully will get this running in my computer.  can you please send activation codes.  thanks a lot!

hardware id:  4937261
email:  aoa0822@yahoo.com

----------


## aoa0822

great! thanks for the help!

----------


## dabljubrothers

*help me*

Please i want to activate Encom discover 11 and Encom discover 3D 5.00

my Hardware ID is 5214014

email: the_duks@yahoo.co.id
Thank you very much

----------


## chansky69

id: 5066519

my email: ichsan_nurhakim@hotmail.com

please help me..thx

----------


## anihita

only one activation code for a particular hardware ID can be used for all the pc's  , for this the hardware serial id has to be changed using some third party apps. one risk is, other serial based or hardware id based softwares will stop working

----------


## tr41l0

please sendme the activation code for discover 11.1  discover 3d
my hardware ID: 4920565
email: hoxuansang@mail.com

thank you very much

----------


## rajeev ph

Boss,
Thank you very much..... it working....
 :Smile:

----------


## gepeto

> please sendme the activation code for discover 11.1  discover 3d
> my hardware ID: 4920565
> email: hoxuansang@mail.com
> 
> thank you very much



Try this :
discover 11.1 : KP3T OGK2 OOOG J79B IVOF WUIT 4A
discover 3D (ONLY) : UGYC T67H 3BE6 J79B IVOF WUIT 4A

----------


## erictengusa

Hi, Blacksea, can you send me activation code for UBC EM1DFM Ver 1.0, please ?
This is Hardware ID: 5218864
Email: gridphysics@126.com


Thank you very much!See More: Encom discovery

----------


## frahman

eric, check your mail.

----------


## erictengusa

i have got email, and thank you very much. i am reading the software manual now and have a practice.

----------


## dindin

hi! can you help me
send the activation code for encom discover 9, 
thanks a lot. 
my hardware id is: 4518543

thank you very much.
email: dindin_miners08@yahoo.com

----------


## crai0cata

For -----dindin----

Your code: J7CW 2HF4 IYMJ GQ2Z VPIQ PR7U 27

cheers
crai0cata

----------


## dindin

thank's
that working :Smile:

----------


## dindin

please send me one more activation code discover 9.0 for my girl laptop 
Hardware id: 440718

"dindin_miners08@yahoo.com"

----------


## geetha

ask for activation code hardware

----------


## crai0cata

for dindin

Activitioan code for your girl:  Y44D 3YPW GG2N SQ29 VN3K U2RF IJ

Cheers

----------


## geetha

sorry not working

----------


## kienhh

Hi All,

*Help meeeeeeeeee!*

Please sendto me an activation code for encom discover 3D 5.0

Here is my hardware ID: 5003304

My email: Kien_arpvietnam@yahoo.com.vn
Thank you so much!
Kien.

----------


## crai0cata

For kienh  : JXHY Z2H5 27DX Y3IV MNOQ QC6C RP

----------


## crai0cata

FOR DINDIN:  your girl ID is not corect

See More: Encom discovery

----------


## geetha

please send back the activation code

Id : 4407180

----------


## expert2010

> please send back the activation code
> 
> id : 4407180



q2h2 cwsh wcaf 5odr m2ua ir6r 63

----------


## saladinx

hello 

i need an activation code for Encom Discover 9.0 , i would be very thankfull  :Big Grin: 

Hardware ID: 4312547

e-mail adress: reno_forces@yahoo.com

thank you... I'll wait for a response

----------


## expert2010

> hello 
> 
> i need an activation code for encom discover 9.0 , i would be very thankfull :d
> 
> hardware id: 4312547
> 
> e-mail adress: reno_forces@yahoo.com
> 
> thank you... I'll wait for a response



4spr zprf hcdk p52x 3res j95u q7

----------


## kienhh

Thanks Crai0cata!

----------


## kienhh

Thanks!

----------


## dindin

hardware id : 5054171

email addres dindin_miners08@yahoo.com

----------


## crai0cata

dindin

Discover 9: WOMN K6NT 5D33 SGC2 FNM7 EKWC IA
dISCOVER 3d:  DAEZ TCPU 4E7Q SGC2 FNM7 EKWC IA

----------


## saladinx

thank you very much the key worked

----------


## saladinx

If you can help me with another one for my girlfriend we are in the same college ..

Discover 9

Hardware ID : 4239349

----------


## crai0cata

for saladinx: GZSW ZPSG FJKZ W3GZ 95VZ NCSJ ST

----------


## aquarela

hello , could you help me with 2 encom discover 9 keys ? I really need them for the college...



hardware ID : 5028631

hardware ID : 4693040See More: Encom discovery

----------


## saladinx

thank you very much for the cd keys , i owe you  :Big Grin:  they helped alot

----------


## julien

hi! can you pls send the activation code for encom discover 11 and discover 3D, thanks. my hardware id is: 4390715

thank you very much.
email: algeo-julien@hotmail.fr

----------


## Leirau

Please Help

can you please give me the activation code for encom discover 12 and discover 3D, thanks. 
my hardware id is: 4638027

Thanks for advance
mail : leirau@hotmail.com

----------


## Pandora

Help please?

I have encom Discover 11.1 and 3D 5. 
It says code is for another computer...
my hardware id is 5175110

thank you for helping
mail: jkwowid@gmail.com

----------


## thetayla

Hello Friends.. I just installed Encom Discovery 9.0 . I need Activation Code 

My hardwareID :  5200383

Email               :  blinguide666@hotmail.com

Could you please Help me.. Thank You..

----------


## prasopchai01

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Could you please Help me.. Thank You.. " target="new">Hello Friends.. I just installed Encom Discovery 9.0 . I need Activation Code

My hardwareID : 5200383

Email : blinguide666@hotmail.com

Could you please Help me.. Thank You.. 

hi mate i hope this one can help you

S/N: 1226606621
Activate: 2B7Z 2XGN NPZI FAG4 SXVE K6RD FP

----------


## prasopchai01

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Could you please Help me.. Thank You.. " target="new">Hello Friends.. I just installed Encom Discovery 9.0 . I need Activation Code

My hardwareID : 5200383

Email : blinguide666@hotmail.com

Could you please Help me.. Thank You.. 

hi mate i hope this one can help you

S/N: 1226606621
Activate: 2B7Z 2XGN NPZI FAG4 SXVE K6RD FP

----------


## thetayla

it worked...  thanks my friend..





> Hello Friends.. I just installed Encom Discovery 9.0 . I need Activation Code 
> 
> My hardwareID :  5200383
> 
> Email               :  blinguide666@hotmail.com
> 
> Could you please Help me.. Thank You..

----------


## kien45

Dear all,
Please help me,

I can't creat new driilhole project. "Error: the selected project is missing"; i user encomdiscover 12.

Thanks!!!!!!!!
My Email: Pham.trung.kien@arpvietnam.com

----------


## chimera83

Hi Blacksea.

I am a man from North eastern part of Turkey. I also need an activation code for my discover12 /3D 

If you help me I will be pleased 

My hardware ID is : 5067874

Thanks in advance

My email: oguzegemen83@gmail.com

----------


## chimera83

Hi Pandora

I have an encom Discover 12.  How can I find an activation code?

If you help me I will be really pleased.

My email: oguzegemen83@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## Rmat

I have install encom Discover 12 /3D, I need the activation code



My hardware id is 4700887

Thank you in advanceSee More: Encom discovery

----------


## quydiachat

I have install encom Discover 12 /3D, I need the activation code

My hardware id is 4586154
my mail  : quydiachat@yahoo.com
Thank you in advance

----------


## Samahani

Hi All,

I am looking for Encom Discover 2011 (Discover 13.0) Activation Code. My Machine ID is 4421434

My email: rwhndonde@yahoo.com

I thank you in advance

----------


## quydiachat

help me now :Frown: 

I have install encom Discover 12 /3D, I need the activation code

My hardware id is 4586154
my mail : quydiachat@yahoo.com
Thank you in advance

----------


## fbm333

I have install encom Discover 12 /3D, I need the activation code

My hardware id is 5190839
my mail : fbm333@mynet.com
Thank you in advance

----------


## crai0cata

here is an generator for Encom products

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: totolici

----------


## fbm333

thank you crai0cata  :Smile:

----------


## Tangorn

please  помогите люди добрые 
hardvare ID : 5121101
znox66@mail.ru

----------


## crai0cata

Read my post and download,you can generate only for you and for your friends


here is an generator for Encom products

**

----------


## kien45

Dear all,

I have install Encomdiscover 2011_MiPro bundle, I need the activation code

Thanks,

----------


## Einstein

> Read my post and download,you can generate only for you and for your friends
> 
> 
> here is an generator for Encom products
> 
> **



merci beacoup crai0cata...

----------


## joeynathan2002

help me now

I have install encom Discover 12 /3D, I need the activation code

My hardware id is 4279060
my mail : join.pdamanik@gmail.com
 Thank you in advance

----------


## einstein.siregar

> Read my post and download,you can generate only for you and for your friends
> 
> 
> here is an generator for Encom products
> 
> 
> 
> **



tq very muchSee More: Encom discovery

----------


## dtsoro

hello I also have Emcom Discover 12. but I can't create a new drillhole project
I have a error message: "the selected project is missing"
Someone can help me!

----------


## trezor43

dtsoro, use Mapinfo v.9.5 and all will be OK  :Smile:

----------


## 2vk

> hello I also have Emcom Discover 12. but I can't create a new drillhole project
> I have a error message: "the selected project is missing"
> Someone can help me!



The p@tch micore.dll дисковер does not work on 100 %
Use correct registration mapinfo

----------


## jonytran

> Use correct registration mapinfo



2vk, can you share me license mapinfo ?
Thank  :Big Grin:

----------


## kumank

Hello Blacksea
my hardware id is 4730149

Can you send me the serial and activation for encom
discover 11 please at

erwin_m78@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## crai0cata

Try this

55D5 ZYQD 3NO4 9P2H JIXJ V7QR O7

----------


## blacksea

> Hello Blacksea
> my hardware id is 4730149
> 
> Can you send me the serial and activation for encom
> discover 11 please at
> 
> erwin_m78@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The k/e/y/g/e/n for E n c o m S o f t w a r e

Thank *Boot32* (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

----------


## mahdioghli

To Blakcsea: Please, can you send me the activation code for ModelVision Pro 10 , PA and Discover. Mine is without options for example for Modelvision the Menu Automag is not activated. My e-mail is:mahdioghli@gmail.com
Thank you for advance

----------


## geobob

Read the post of blaksea before you (#200)and you find the solution.

----------


## pgeo

Thanks, got it!

----------


## kalasamp

Hi....Sir

can please send me the Geosfot Target for Arcgis

advance thanks

----------


## raochunduri

please send me activation code for Discover_2011.0.4
my hardware id 4246766
my email = raochunduri@gmail.com


thanx in advanceSee More: Encom discovery

----------


## raochunduri

hello sir,
please send me the activation key for Discover_2011.0.4
my hardware id is 4246766
thanks in advance
raochunduri@gmail.com

----------


## is124el

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> The k/e/y/g/e/n for E n c o m S o f t w a r e
> ...



it's work. thankyou very much...

can share any example using discover + vertical mapper..

----------


## is124el

have anyone share some tutorial complete for mapinf +vertical mapper +discover...

----------


## is124el

hope someone can offer something about this...

----------


## is124el

anyone, please share about mapindo+discover+vertical mapper..

----------


## mad-max

Hello All,

Please help, I have installed Discover 2012 MIPro bundle and now need activation code, my hardware id is 4289607.
My email is madmaxxxt@gmail.com

Thank you.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## gfurtana

Hello Blacksea
my hardware id is 5149112.

Can you send me the serial and activation for encom
discover 11 please at

gokhanfurtana@gmail.com

----------


## fazisabir

Hard ware id :1AA01118
Kindly send key
Fazisabir@gmail.com

----------


## jorge.survey

thanks

----------


## kellwi

HELLO BLACKSEA.

Can you help me with the key about encom discover PE 2012 or 2013?
please.
I need it for my investigation.

----------

